# My newest plane: Stanley Low angle G12-060 Block plane



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

I recently got this little gem on eBay for under $20! This is a low angle bevel-up plane, and it has an adjustable throat. It's made in England, and in beautiful shape. It just needs a little cleaning and sharpening! I have little to no experience using planes, but when I see them for a good price, I get them for future use when I have the know how. I have 3 planes total: This one, an older Stanley no.4 smoother, and a Vintage Stanley Bedrock no.605.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Don't know why the pictures are sideways…..


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Sharpen the blade and use it, you'll like it.


----------

